# Pittsy's Official DW Nanolex Washcoat Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Nanolex Washcoat Review*

1st up i would like to thank Florian at Nanolex for sending me a sample of Washcoat to try.

Now after Nanolex Washcoat became a DW recommended product i was intrigued to find out what it is all about. Please see the thread below for further information.

*Please note that further impressions on durability will follow*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366657

This kind of LSP application is completely new to me, i have never tried this kind of product so really didn't have any preconceptions or even a starting point on how to use it. I was given a brief introduction about the product and what to expect from Whizzer so getting a chance to use it myself certainly got me interested.

I did a bit of reading prior to testing so was pretty confident in application but was still a bit nervous.

*The product:*

The sample supplied from Nanolex was in a good quality PET bottle with the usual Nanolex branding on the label, most of the pertinent information was given on the label although i would say i would like to have seen more application instructions there.

The actual Washcoat is a transparent orange liquid with a not unpleasant smell but then again it doesn't smell of anything really nice like cherries or chocolate so not one for the smell monkeys among us.



Nanolex say:

*Protect & Maintain Sealant Layers!

Nanolex WashCoat is sealant booster designed to be used once the vehicle has been washed to prolong the life of existing sealant layers.

WashCoat forms a chemical bond with existing sealant layers to rejuvenate and refresh, increasing gloss levels and enhancing water beading. Treated surfaces are easier to maintain and stay cleaner for longer!

WashCoat can be used as a stand-alone product, providing a hydrophobic protective layer even if no separate sealant has already been applied.

For best results apply using a foam lance. Alternatively a hand pump sprayer can be used.

Designed, tested & produced in Germany.

Sizes: 200ml, 500ml, 1 Litre, 5 Litres or 200 Litres *

So from reading this you can say that Washcoat is easy to apply and is to be used as a topper for existing LSP's. So i am thinking that a spray every couple of washes would be ideal:thumb:

Add to that it can be used by foam lance or pump sprayer is is easily accessible to all :thumb:

*The Method:*

My X Trail has been a bit neglected of late what with work and weather so was looking a bit tired, in addition to this no waxing activities have taken place for a while so the finish is looking a bit tired to be honest

The weather was a bit over cast and about 14 deg so was perfect for washing



So the car was given a good foam then a nice 2 bucket wash leaving a nice clean finish:thumb:



The wet car was then ready for application, now being aware that Washcoat cannot be premixed i took the opportunity to prepare the Washcoat.:thumb:

Preparation couldn't be easier, I went for 30ml of product along with 500ml of water (went for warm water in this case, not sure if it makes any difference or not)



The next step was application to the car, obviously using a foam lance it was then sprayed onto all the surfaces of the car, it took a little fiddling with the knob to get the output less watery but all the way to - then backed off 1/2 a turn seemed to be just right.



What coated the car was almost a milky substance and you could already see the hydrophobic properties of the washcoat taking effect on the panels:thumb:

The car was then left for 5 mins for the magic to happen, on return you could see that most of the milky stuff on the panels had disappeared and there was a definite improvement in gloss already:thumb:



The car was then rinsed and dried using a drying towel...

The weird thing was that the water left on the panels was so easy to wipe off and the panels felt really smooth and glassy. My normal drying towel also needed wringing out a couple of times which it doesn't normally need



But the paint looked really good and extra glossy so i was happy with that:thumb:

*Price:*

Washcoat is a available for £14 for 200ml and £41 for 1ltr size and can be found here:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/nanolex-wash-coat.html

And is also available from other Nanolex retailers:thumb:

Thinking about value at £14 for 200ml using 20ml of product each time you should get 10 applications from a 200ml bottle making £1.40 per application.
This seems like alot to me but if the durability is good you shouldn't need to use it very often (durability checks to follow).

*Would I use it again?:*

Thats a loaded qestion for sure, now if a months performance can be gained from a coating then the answer would be a resounding yes, its really easy to apply and leaves a great finish.

*Conclusion:*

Nanolex wash coat is a really effective top up to existing LSP's, its super easy to apply by either a pump sprayer or foam lance and leaves a great finish.
Its ease of use makes it ideal for those who find that modern life gets in the way of detailing because its so simple and quick to use.



Water behaviour is great as well, when i tried to get the obligatory beading shot it was really difficult as the water just ran off the panel.

I would say give it a go for those times when you are short of time or need a great finish and can't be bothered :thumb:

*Thanks for reading:thumb:*


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Quick update.... 

Pleased to report that 2 weeks, 600 miles and 1st wash that the glossyness, beading and sheeting have not changed:thumb:


----------

